

Is The Web Dying? - tr4656
https://medium.com/tech-blogging/b2977dbee814

======
eksith
This is glossing over one important point though: Most people don't frequently
replace their PCs with new ones.

I still use a rig built 4 years ago. My mom uses one that's about the same,
but before that, she owned a Dell tower that was 7 years old. Most of my
friends own PCs that are 2-5 years old, but none of them would ever say that
they use the web less. Besides Facebook (which is being shunned lately by
folks I know) and Twitter, the web is quite vast and email, games, docs and
music aren't the only things to be created or consumed.

Now I've had to replace my phone quite a lot more and I got a new tablet
recently. These things will add considerable weight just by the rapid
obsolescence and frequency of upgrades. The same applies to laptops (though
I've used my old Inspiron 8200 with XP recently).

PCs enjoy a different domain in that regard.

------
hardwaresofton
Why is this a bad thing?

So casual users of the internet/computers are going to start switching to
other mediums to be casual on? That's fine.

So many people only use computers to check email/write small word documents/do
other small-scale things. Those of us that use it for more, will stay on the
internet, until something better that allows as much connectivity comes along
(which it probably won't, but who knows) -- That means the internet will just
be full of a different crowd, which is fine with me.

------
greenyoda
Will people ever tire of writing articles about whether the web is dying? This
Google search for "is the web dying" gives 34800 hits:

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22is%20the%20we...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22is%20the%20web%20dying%22)

------
vxNsr
I totally believe that no one uses the web on mobile devices, the experience
sucks royally, even using apps is sub-par to the desktop experience, but for
some things it's "good enough" that most people don't care.

